# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Do you open your eyes in lucid dreams?

## dreamviewer2006

I have been having a problem lately, as im a new LDer and it seems im always afraid to open my eyes or they wont open. Anyways what happens is I see both the dream world and the real world, and like last night I had to take my hands in the dream and pry my eyes open, or try to open them really hard and it would make a ripping noise but wouldnt hurt, I would be able to see better though.

So I ask myself, is this good for my eyes? LOL, im asumming its some dream effect and not even my real phyiscal eyes, but I looked in the mirror in one of my lucid dreams and my eyes were half open and you could see my eyes rolled up in my head (creepy). So what does this mean? Is this just my dream showing me what im thinking, my eyes are half opened and I can see both worlds. Is this normal and how do I get past it? Thanks

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> I have been having a problem lately, as im a new LDer and it seems im always afraid to open my eyes or they wont open. Anyways what happens is I see both the dream world and the real world, and like last night I had to take my hands in the dream and pry my eyes open, or try to open them really hard and it would make a ripping noise but wouldnt hurt, I would be able to see better though.
> 
> So I ask myself, is this good for my eyes? LOL, im asumming its some dream effect and not even my real phyiscal eyes, but I looked in the mirror in one of my lucid dreams and my eyes were half open and you could see my eyes rolled up in my head (creepy). So what does this mean? Is this just my dream showing me what im thinking, my eyes are half opened and I can see both worlds. Is this normal and how do I get past it? Thanks



Um, well, your eyes are the easiest part of the body to wake yourself up with while in a dream [by concentrating har don opening them] it could be that since you expect it to be hard, it is... Or maybe you have a fear of some sort? A fear that control won't always work? I'm not sure really, I've never personally endured such a strange issue.

----------


## dreamviewer2006

heres the thing, I know if I open my eyes I will wake up. But sometimes I open my eyes and its a flase awakening and im still dreaming, then im like "oh, im lucid". But like my eyelids I can see them alot of times, they are always getting in the way. What the crap is this?

----------


## Kromoh

Used to have this little problem: when I really needed to speak something, I'd do it with so much effort that I wouldn't be able to do it. If I kept pushign myself harder, i would be able to make some noises, but not speakign itself. I assumed that this meant I was tryign to speak with my real mouth and not the dream one heh  :smiley: 

This got me lucid one tiem or two, and I could speak properly if I chilled down.

I guess the same applies to you: just chill/relax and take it as a meaningless dream event.

Reminds me I had this great dream of my lovely one this night  ::D:  his mother was telling me he is left handed, but i could just swear he isn't ^^

----------


## Serith

Sometimes opening your eyes in a dream will make you open your real eyes and wake up, sometimes it won't.  If my vision fades out in a dream and I feel that my eyes are closed, I don't risk it, I just pay more attention to my other senses to stabilize the dream until my vision comes back. 

As for the other thing, don't worry about it, wierd things like that just happen sometimes, and you shouldn't worry about it, and should just ignore it.  It's usually just something to do with perception and expectation. I've had similar things happen to me before.  Once, I was changing my appearance with a mirror, and made my eyes turn pitch black.  I noticed how that kind of made it look like I had no eyes, and let this appearance creep me out a little, and then it started looking more and more like that until I could actually feel my eyes popping out of my skull and drifting around under my skin.  Very creepy at the time, until I woke up and realized that my vision had stayed clear the whole time, and that I should have just ignored it.

----------


## FreeOne

i used to have your exact problem!  whenever i would have a LD my eyes wouldnt open, and i would have to try and force them open with my hands.  Even then the vision sucked.   I would spend several min.  wasting time on trying to open my eyes.  It was a real pain wasting my valuble dream time. If you cant even open your eyes,  the best advice i can give you is to just relax them.  dont force them open at all.  Concentrate on your other senses for a bit, then gentley open your eyes.  If you just have bad vision, then just ignore it.  Concentrating on it just makes it worse.  

You  also might want to just try seeing _through_ your closed eyes.  It is a dream, you dont really need to open up your eyes to see  :smiley:

----------


## Kane

Hey dreamviewer, 

Having problems with your dream vision is actually a very common occurence... it goes away after a few lucid dreams. Once you start to ignore it or treat it as something unimportant, it kind of just doesnt happen any more. 

I've had very similar dreams where my eyes are forced shut or nearly shut and I have to get a dream character to open them. I even hear the same ripping sound and all as you do.

I have a friend who had the exact same experience as you ... she looked in the mirror and her eyes were rolled up into her head. She freaked out though.

So yeah ... its normal. And the easiest way to stop it from happening is by not making a big deal out of it... just kind of ignore it and do what you can with the vision that you have... after a couple of dreams, the problem should go away.

----------


## Silviiro

Just remember that it's a dream, you have no eyes to open.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

I had a similar problem before, in which I was convinced that if I opened my eyes in a lucid that my physical eyes would open and I would wake up.

I went ahead and tried it, however, and to my surprise my dream vision actually cleared up and everything became more vivid. I have never woken up when I open my eyes in dreams, and I actually enjoy doing it now because it takes the dream to a new level of experience, which is exciting to anticipate.

----------

